# Google- Panchakarma â€“ Ayurvedic Five Step Detox - Ayurveda News Site (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Panchakarma â€" Ayurvedic Five Step Detox**Ayurveda News Site (blog)*Benefits Hemiplegia, Paraplegia, Colitis, Convalescence, Cervical Spondylosis, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Constipation, Digestive disorders, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

